# All Dash Cam Users



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Don't forget to change the time on your dash cam.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Speaking of dash cams...I have been doing Eats since last year and just recently signed up for X, but I haven't had a pax yet, as I need to get a dash cam and detail the car, etc. I have seen a few dash cams out there and one highly recommended here on this forum. I have had terrible luck with adhesives in the past when it becomes very hot, any suggestions/advice for this?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hellzbelz said:


> Speaking of dash cams...I have been doing Eats since last year and just recently signed up for X, but I haven't had a pax yet, as I need to get a dash cam and detail the car, etc. I have seen a few dash cams out there and one highly recommended here on this forum. I have had terrible luck with adhesives in the past when it becomes very hot, any suggestions/advice for this?


I am a fan of buying rearview mirror mounts for my cameras. No suction cups for the sun to weaken until they stop working and no adhesive on the glass to heat up and release. I am using rearview mirror mounts in all my cars.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Does the Coxpal Dual Dash Cam mount well with a rearview mirror mount? Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

@Coxpal


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Hellzbelz said:


> I have had terrible luck with adhesives in the past when it becomes very hot, any suggestions/advice for this?


The 3M VHB (very high bond) adhesive tape or pre-cut pads should work. I've had multiple cameras with this type of adhesive pad and never had a camera fall off, unlike on occasion with a suction cup mount.


Hellzbelz said:


> Does the Coxpal Dual Dash Cam mount well with a rearview mirror mount? Thank you for your advice!


Hmm. I do know you can power the camera by plugging directly into the top. You will (probably) lose the GPS though as I think that is integrated into the windshield mount. AFAIK there is no traditional rearview mount for the A9D. The Coxpal rep should be able to eventually answer here though.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Don't forget to change the time on your dash cam.


Yes, set time correct is very important.

1, For the dash cams without GPS, DO NOT buy the version without RTC battery (AFIAK, there are many cameras on the market without RTC, for the purpose of cost-saving), otherwise you have to frequently set the time.

2, For the dash cams with GPS, no need to set the time because it can automatically sync the correct time, but only need to set its time zone correct at the beginning.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Hellzbelz said:


> Does the Coxpal Dual Dash Cam mount well with a rearview mirror mount? Thank you for your advice!


@FLKeys modified a mount from Amazon. He gave gave me a link and told me what he did. It's not complicated at all.

I ordered the mount but haven't modified it to attach to my rearveiw because I changed my mind and decided to mount it on the windshield with the adhesive tape I'm in S FL and no issues, I park outside. My other dashcam is also a tape mount and has been in place for 3 years, no issue.

I'm not a fan of the suction cup mounts


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Hellzbelz said:


> Does the Coxpal Dual Dash Cam mount well with a rearview mirror mount? Thank you for your advice!


Hello friend,

Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam, for your question about rearview mirror mount:

Our camera is currently not compatible with rearview mirror mount but the mount is based on adhesive tape:

The adhesive tape is from real 3M, its quality is much better than generic ones.
The mount itself has also an unique innovation, i.e. its adhesive surface is a little curved so as to firmly attach onto the windscreen.

Like we mentioned in Amazon page: 
Our mount solved 2 critically important issues which can't be completely solved by suction cup mount: 1), Unnecessary shakings which directly affects image stability especially on bumpy roads; 2), Fall off from windscreen especially after long time use.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hellzbelz said:


> Does the Coxpal Dual Dash Cam mount well with a rearview mirror mount? Thank you for your advice!





Boca Ratman said:


> @FLKeys modified a mount from Amazon. He gave gave me a link and told me what he did. It's not complicated at all.
> 
> I ordered the mount but haven't modified it to attach to my rearveiw because I changed my mind and decided to mount it on the windshield with the adhesive tape I'm in S FL and no issues, I park outside. My other dashcam is also a tape mount and has been in place for 3 years, no issue.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the suction cup mounts


As Boca Ratman pointed out I bought a specific mount on Amazon where I modified one of the attachments (takes seconds with a razor knife) and stuck the adhesive pad to it. Works just fine for me.

I bought this mount: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CT53FYN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 It comes with multiple mounts. There is a rectangular mount with 4 tabs. I cut off the 4 tabs ruffed up the surface with fine grit sandpaper, cleaned it well with alcohol pad and stuck the adhesive mount to it. No issues so far.


----------

